# hohe Temperaturen mit 360mm AIO



## OmegaPirat32 (11. Januar 2021)

Hallo ich kühle einen Ryzen 5800x in Stockeinstellungen mit der NZXT Kraken x73 360mm.

Im Multicore in cinebench R20 geht die Temperatur innerhalb von Sekunden auf 88°C hoch und auch nur wenn die Pumpe auf Anschlag läuft, was mir doch ziemlich viel erscheint.
Dabei habe ich jetzt mit 360mm keinen kleinen Radiator.
Ist der 5800x so ein Hitzkopf oder ist das unnormal?

Im Idle liegt die Temperatur zwischen 30°C und 40°C.

Zur Zeit lasse ich den im eco modus laufen. Dann erreicht der nur noch eine Temperatur von 72°C.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Januar 2021)

Also zunächst mal sind 88 Grad für die CPU kein Problem. Aber dennoch ist der Lasttemperatur Wert für @stock unter ner AiO unerwartet hoch. Denn solche Temperaturen schafft ei  35€ Luftkühler auch, mit ner 360er AiO solltest du eigentlich 10-15 Grad niedriger landen.


----------



## SaPass (11. Januar 2021)

Hast du die Schläuche nach unten gebaut?


----------



## manimani89 (11. Januar 2021)

der 5800x ist einer der wärmsten cpus schaffe mit leichten undervolting max 82° im cinebench. mein problem ist das ich unter 86! bleiben  muss da die kraken sonnst auf 100% dreht.


SaPass schrieb:


> Hast du die Schläuche nach unten gebaut?


macht das viel aus? meine schläuche gehen links rein


----------



## SaPass (11. Januar 2021)

Wenn der Radiator in der Gehäusefront eingebaut ist, dann sollten den Schläuche unten an den Radiator gehen, nicht oben. Die AiOs sind nicht zu 100 % mit Wasser/Kühlflüssigkeit befüllt. Da verbleibt immer eine kleine Luftblase. Und die wird zum höchsten Punkt im System steigen. 

Fall 1: Einbau Front, Schläuche unten: Luftblase wird sich oben im Radiator befinden. Ist kein Problem.
Fall 2: Einbau Front, Schläuche oben: Luftblase befindet sich an der Kupplung zwischen Schlauch und Radiator. Pumpe zieht möglicherweise Luft, wird laut, die Haltbarkeit leidet, der Durchfluss ist drastisch reduziert und die Temperaturen gehen nach oben. Das sollte vermieden werden.
Fall 3: Einbau Gehäusedeckel: Alles super.
Fall 4: Gehäuseboden: Ganz schlecht. Höchster Punkt im System ist dann der Kühlblock auf der CPU. Da will man keinesfalls die Luft.



manimani89 schrieb:


> macht das viel aus? meine schläuche gehen links rein


Verstehe nicht was du meinst.

Für alle zum Verständnis empfehle ich dieses Video: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbGomv195sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OmegaPirat32 (11. Januar 2021)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wenn der Radiator in der Gehäusefront eingebaut ist, dann sollten den Schläuche unten an den Radiator gehen, nicht oben. Die AiOs sind nicht zu 100 % mit Wasser/Kühlflüssigkeit befüllt. Da verbleibt immer eine kleine Luftblase. Und die wird zum höchsten Punkt im System steigen.
> 
> Fall 1: Einbau Front, Schläuche unten: Luftblase wird sich oben im Radiator befinden. Ist kein Problem.
> Fall 2: Einbau Front, Schläuche oben: Luftblase befindet sich an der Kupplung zwischen Schlauch und Radiator. Pumpe zieht möglicherweise Luft, wird laut, die Haltbarkeit leidet, der Durchfluss ist drastisch reduziert und die Temperaturen gehen nach oben. Das sollte vermieden werden.
> ...


Danke für die Information. Das wusste ich noch gar nicht, dass das einen Unterschied macht. Ich habe den Radiator in der Front verbaut und die Schläuche gehen oben in den Radiator. Für den Gehäusedeckel ist die Kühlung leider zu groß. Aber macht das echt soviel aus? Ich probiers jedenfalls mal aus, wenn ich Zeit habe. 



manimani89 schrieb:


> der 5800x ist einer der wärmsten cpus schaffe mit leichten undervolting max 82° im cinebench. mein problem ist das ich unter 86! bleiben  muss da die kraken sonnst auf 100% dreht.
> 
> macht das viel aus? meine schläuche gehen links rein


Wie groß ist denn deine Kraken?


----------



## SaPass (11. Januar 2021)

OmegaPirat32 schrieb:


> Aber macht das echt soviel aus? Ich probiers jedenfalls mal aus, wenn ich Zeit habe.


Ich würde der Sache hohe Priorität geben und das eher früher als später ausprobieren!


----------



## manimani89 (11. Januar 2021)

OmegaPirat32 schrieb:


> Danke für die Information. Das wusste ich noch gar nicht, dass das einen Unterschied macht. Ich habe den Radiator in der Front verbaut und die Schläuche gehen oben in den Radiator. Für den Gehäusedeckel ist die Kühlung leider zu groß. Aber macht das echt soviel aus? Ich probiers jedenfalls mal aus, wenn ich Zeit habe.
> 
> 
> Wie groß ist denn deine Kraken?


240er oben verbaut und geht links rein


----------



## OmegaPirat32 (11. Januar 2021)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich würde der Sache hohe Priorität geben und das eher früher als später ausprobieren!


Ja vielen Dank. Ich werds sobald wie möglich ausprobieren. Leider muss ich arbeiten und kanns deshalb nicht sofort probieren.


manimani89 schrieb:


> 240er oben verbaut und geht links rein


Dann ist es bei dir wohl egal wo die Schläuche reingehen. Die Frage ist warum du trotzdem so hohe Temperaturen hast. Auch bei ner 240mm Kühlung würde ich jetzt weniger erwarten.


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Januar 2021)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wenn der Radiator in der Gehäusefront eingebaut ist, dann sollten den Schläuche unten an den Radiator gehen, nicht oben. Die AiOs sind nicht zu 100 % mit Wasser/Kühlflüssigkeit befüllt. Da verbleibt immer eine kleine Luftblase. Und die wird zum höchsten Punkt im System steigen.
> 
> Fall 1: Einbau Front, Schläuche unten: Luftblase wird sich oben im Radiator befinden. Ist kein Problem.
> Fall 2: Einbau Front, Schläuche oben: Luftblase befindet sich an der Kupplung zwischen Schlauch und Radiator. Pumpe zieht möglicherweise Luft, wird laut, die Haltbarkeit leidet, der Durchfluss ist drastisch reduziert und die Temperaturen gehen nach oben. Das sollte vermieden werden.
> ...


Und ich dieses 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKwA7ygTJn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## manimani89 (11. Januar 2021)

OmegaPirat32 schrieb:


> Dann ist es bei dir wohl egal wo die Schläuche reingehen. Die Frage ist warum du trotzdem so hohe Temperaturen hast. Auch bei ner 240mm Kühlung würde ich jetzt weniger erwarten.


nein als die cpu rauskam wurde schon mit 90° überall getestet das ist bei der normal. ansonnsten verbaue ich sicher keine 140€ kühlung bei einem 479€ prozessor


----------



## SaPass (11. Januar 2021)

Der 5800X ist der Zen3 Prozessor, der am schwierigsten zu kühlen ist. Ich mache hier mal eine stark vereinfachte Rechnung auf, um dies zu verdeutlichen. Dabei betrachte ich nur die Leistungsaufnahme der CPU-Kerne. Die CPUs bestehen aus dem IO-Die, und 1 bzw. 2 CCDs (vgl. Bild, Quelle). Im Vergleich zum IOD sind die CCDs kleiner und es wird deutlich mehr Abwärme frei. Da wird sich folglich der Hotspot befinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 5600X hat 1 CCD mit 65 W Abwärme. (65 W pro CCD). IOD: 23 W
Der 5800X hat 1 CCD mit 105 W Abwärme. (105 W pro CCD). IOD: 37 W
Der 5900X hat 2 CCDs mit 105 W Abwärme (52,5 W pro CCD). IOD: 37 W
Der 5950X hat 2 CCDs mit 105 W Abwärme (52,5 W pro CCD). IOD: 37 W

Beim 5800X wird die meiste Abwärme pro Fläche frei. Der Wärmeübergang von CPU --> Heatspreader --> Kühler ist hier ganz einfach das Problem: Egal wie potent der Kühler ist, er tut sich schwer die Wärme abzutransportieren, da die Kontaktfläche sehr klein ist. Beim 12- und 16-Kerner wird die gleiche Abwärme auf der doppelten Fläche frei. Das erleichtert den Wärmeübergang zum Kühler. Folglich lassen sich diese beiden CPUs besser kühlen. Und beim 5600X wird einfach weniger Abwärme als bei den anderen CPUs frei.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2021)

Wenn die Pumpe jetzt keine Geräusche verursacht wirst du nicht kühler nur weil der Radiator mit Anschlüsse nach unten verbaut wird. Das hat nämlich nur den Hintergrund damit sich keine Luft in der Pumpe ansammeln kann. Je nachdem wie gut solch eine AIO befüllt wurde kann es sogar sein das sich in der Pumpe gar keine Luft befindet und drehst du nun den Radiator um tust du nur vorsorgen das in Zukunft keine Luft in die Pumpe gelangen kann. Denn damit Luft in die Pumpe gelangen kann muss schon einiges an Wasser in der AIO fehlen. Es kommt noch dazu das ein 360er Radiator keine 360mm hoch ist weil mit dieser Bezeichnung nur die 3x 120mm Lüfter mit berechnet sind. Solch ein Radiator hat oben und unten jeweils noch eine Kammer und daher werden sich die Anschlüsse noch weiter unten befinden. Es kann daher gut sein das der Radiator gar nicht auf dem Kopf gedreht verbaut werden kann, da die Schläuche dazu nicht lang genug sind. Luft steigt auch wenn solch eine AIO gut befüllt ist von sich aus nicht nach unten und damit hier Luft in die Pumpe gelangt muss schon ein gewisser niedriger Wasserstand erreicht sein.

Radiator unten im Boden verbaut oder Anschlüsse niedriger als die Pumpe ist wieder eine andere Geschichte, weil Luft gerne nach oben aufsteigt und dann Luft besser in die Pumpe gelangt.

Und nein, mit einer Wasserkühlung wird man nicht zwangsläufig kühler, weil auch Wasser gekühlt werden muss. Das ganze kann nicht mit einem custom Loop verglichen werden wo noch mehr Fläche als Radiatoren mit verbaut sind. Klar kommt ein ein 360er Radiator groß vor, aber das Wasser wird sich je nach Drehzahl der Lüfter dennoch auf eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur aufheizten. Aber das Wasser muss am ende genauso wie ein Luftkühler mittels Radiator herunter gekühlt werden. Es kommt noch dazu das immer nur eine bestimmte Wärme abgeführt werden kann und die Prozessoren werden so auch ganz schön heiß. Selbst mit einer custom Wasserkühlung und guter niedriger Wassertemperatur ist irgendwann Schluss, so das damit auch ein Prozessor meist bedingt nur eine gewisse Temperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann.

Eine AIO ist daher am ende eher nur Optik und alles etwas aufgeräumter verbaut zu haben, viel besser als ein guter Luftkühler wirst du selbst mit einem 360er Radiator nicht werden. Zumindest nicht in einem Bereich wo ggf. Wunder erwartet werden. Denn Prozessoren lassen sich im allgemeinem schwer kühlen. Es kommt auch ganz darauf an wie du auf diese 85°C gekommen bist. Denn manche testen mit irgendwelche Stresstest wo ein Prozessor normalerweise gar nicht auf solch eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme kommt.


----------



## DEU-ROlli (23. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine AIO ist daher am ende eher nur Optik und alles etwas aufgeräumter verbaut zu haben, viel besser als ein guter Luftkühler wirst du selbst mit einem 360er Radiator nicht werden. Zumindest nicht in einem Bereich wo ggf. Wunder erwartet werden. Denn Prozessoren lassen sich im allgemeinem schwer kühlen. Es kommt auch ganz darauf an wie du auf diese 85°C gekommen bist. Denn manche testen mit irgendwelche Stresstest wo ein Prozessor normalerweise gar nicht auf solch eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme kommt.


Das kann ich bestätigen! Nur dass du als TE mal ein Vergleichswert hast:
- 5800X mit 3600 RAM beides STOCK!
- WaKü mit 2x360 + 1x240 (völlig übertrieben weil 2080ti inkl. OC mit im Loop und bis vor kurzen noch ein Intel System) Lüfter bei Last zwischen 60 und 70 %, Pumpe bei Last max. 70 %.

Macht bei CB R15: 2599, max 4.850 MHz und dabei max. 70.8° CPU gem. HW-Info.
Macht bei CB R23: (kompletter Run) 15585, durchgängig 4.650 MHz auf allen Kernen, max. 72,5° CPU gem. HW-Info

Vermutung: Entweder stimmt deine Spannungsversorgung nicht (zu viel Vcore) oder die AIO bringt einfach nicht mehr als ein vernünftiger Luftkühler.

Ach und noch eine Anmerkung: Ich habe gelesen, dass einige Wasserkühler die  Kühlflüssigkeit bauartbedingt hauptsächlich über die Kühlermitte führen. Das kann wohl dem bei 58XX und 59XX zu Hotspots führen, bei denen die Wärme dann wohl nicht ausreichend abgeführt wird. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung...


----------



## Shinna (24. Januar 2021)

Eine gute AIO ist ca. 5°C kühler als ein sehr guter AirCooler(Darkrock4, Noctoa etc.). Dafür muss dann aber auch der Airflow einigermaßen passen. Wenn der Radiator vorne verbaut ist, sollten die Lüfter genug kühlere Luft "ansaugen" können. Ist die Front quasi dicht und das ansaugen nur durch kleine "Schlitze" links und rechts möglich ist der kleine  Temperatur Vorteil meist schon kaum mehr gegeben. Dann tritt das ein was @IICARUS  schrieb: Es es eher eine optische Angelegenheit.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Januar 2021)

Das Problem an Ryzen 3000/5000 – Chiplets die extrem klein sind und nicht im Zentrum liegen, sondern unterhalb. Default knallt dir das MB, wenn es den Boost nutzt, Teilkernspannungen von ~ 1,5 v drauf. Da sind solche Werte keine Wunder.

Trotz custom Wakue und viel Fläche + einer angepassten Halterung für die Cpu die einen Hotspot bei Ryzen 3000 vermeidet, sind zb bei einem Handbreak durchlauf zw 64 und 67 Grad „normal“ . Ohne angepasste Halterung waren es locker über 70 Richtung 75 Grad.

Wenn ich jetzt meinen alten 1700 heranziehe, der war massiv Overclocked und selbst mit einem Vcore von 1,45 und knappen 3,9ghz, war unter einem Handbreak Task nie über 60 Grad zu erreichen


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2021)

Hatte mal eine Luft gegen AIO mit einem 4790K ausgetauscht und da hatten wir ein Vorteil von 5°C. Als ich selbst von Luft auf Wasser mit einer custom Wakü umgestiegen bin hatte ich ein Vorteil von 10°C. Aber das ganze hängt immer davon ab wie gut ein Radiator gekühlt wird.


----------



## mikewausb (4. März 2021)

Hi, ich bin hier wegen dem selben Problem und der Selben Kühlung nur ich nutze einen Ryzen 9 3900x komplett stock. Wenn ich Prime 95 aktiviere dann bleiben die Temperaturen bei 66 Grad konstant. In Core Temp wird eine Leistungsaufnahme von 130 Watt angezeigt, nach einer gewissen Laufzeit springt die Leistungsaufnahme trotz gleichem Takt auf 180 Watt und die Core Temp steigt Richtung 88-92 Grad. Kann das an meinen Settings liegen? habe noch nie ein solches Verhalten bei einer CPU beobachtet?


----------



## SaPass (5. März 2021)

Der Beitrag ist etwas widersprüchlich. "Komplett stock" sollte die CPU nie mehr als 142 W an Leistung aufnehmen. Die Leistungsaufnahme kannst du am besten mit dem Ryzen Master überprüfen. Dem traue ich eher korrekte Werte als CoreTemp zu.

Mach den Test nochmal. Wenn dort die Leistungsaufnahme nicht bei 142 W limitiert wird, dann ist vermutlich entweder PBO aktiv oder es wurde manuell übertaktet.

Und dann ist das nicht verwunderlich, dass deine CPU um die 90°C warm wird.


----------

